# Felicitaciones al grande entre los grandes Alec 2000 posts



## Fernita

*Querido Ale: no sé qué decirte. GRACIAS ES LO PRIMERO QUE SE ME OCURRE. *
*GRACIAS POR COLABORAR, POR TU GENEROSIDAD, INTELIGENCIA, BÚSQUEDA INCESANTE, POR TU AMISTAD Y TAMBIÉN POR TU SENTIDO DEL HUMOR.*​ 
*FELICITACIONES POR TUS 2000 POSTS!*
*TU ADMIRADORA NÚMERO 1.*
*AL MENOS LA PRIMERA EN FELICITARTE *
*YA QUE TENÉS MUCHÍSIMA GENTE QUE *
*TE RE ADMIRA.*
*JAJAJA*
*¡CON TODO CARIÑO!*​**


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Fernita! ¡Me tocaba a mí felicitarlo! No me he ido a la cama porque estaba esperando a que alcanzara los 2000. 

Bueno, la intención es lo que cuenta.

Mi más sincera enhorabuena: A uno de los foreros más inteligentes y con más sentido del humor.


----------



## Honeypum

AleC: ¡Felicidades por estos 2000 posts!
 
¿Qué sería de estos foros sin vos?... Mejor ni imaginarlo.
 
Es admirable la claridad con la que explicás las cosas, la paciencia que tenés, tu diplomacia para contestar...y no sigo porque no termino más.
 
¡Alzo la copa por tus 2000 mensajes!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡AleC!! ¡Se puede decir que ya caigo tarde!, bueno, comparto lo que estos foreros han dicho....¡Esperemos que los dosmil florezcan, se reproduzcan.....con todo el garbo que les aportás!        *


----------



## BETOREYES

Como decimos en Medellín: Sos un berraco!
Tenés la gracia única de encantar.
Ánimo pues, y felicitaciones por tus 2000.
Beto.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Alec:

Me uno a todo lo dicho y levanto también mi copa junto a los demás por uno de los más grandes de este foro.

Ant.


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Alec y gracias por tu ayuda!!! 

Mei


----------



## Soledad Medina

Alec, con profunda admiración me uno a todos los elogios expresados aquí. Eres un forero estrella y siempre aprendo mucho leyendo tus hilos. Lo que más me alegra es ver que siempre te las arreglas para brindar la respuesta perfecta y lo haces con sencillez y cortesía.

Mis mejores deseos y un cariñoso saludo desde Miami.
Soledad


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Ya tan pronto llegaste a los mil vejo! ¡No manches cómo pasa el tiempo! Aún recuerdo cuando eras un Junior Member con apenas dos o tres post y ahora todo un Sabio de la Patagonia snif snif.
 
¡Sigua así muchachón!  Como tú ya sabes eres una persona a la cual admiro y estimo re  te harto, Espero que nunca nos vayas a privar de tu presencia en este foro y podamos ver no 3,000 ni 4,000 sino 7,000 o más post tuyos. 
 
Espero sigas a sí de amable y siempre buscando las respuestas correctas para dar a los dudosos foreros como yo y muchos otros. Y ya sabes acá en México siempre tendrás un amigo roba acentos que te admira, te respeta y te dará su apoyo. 
 
¡EN HORABUENA BOLUDO!


----------



## aleCcowaN

*¡Gracias! ¡Gracias! y ¡Mil gracias! *
*Estoy abrumado con tanto cariño y amabilidad.*

*Fernita, ¿qué puedo decir? tu amistad me honra y me hace feliz. Siempre ves lo bueno en todo y en todos; me encanta tenerte como amiga y espero que pronto nos veamos en un gran encuentro de foreros porteños.*

*Lazarus: te agradezco tus palabras, y te agradezco lo mucho que he aprendido a partir de tus posts. ¡Y tú que pensaste alguna vez que me podía enojar contigo! Estos foros son un placer, en gran parte es gracias a ti. *

*Honeypum, querida compatriota, amiga y mi camarada en esto de contestar desde el sentido común. Me encanta estar contigo compartiendo estos hilos de este gran telar de Babel. *


¡uy! se me quema la comida..... más tarde vuelvo...


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Ines: Sos una queridísma amiga y un ejemplo de sabiduría, moderación y buen humor. Te agradezco enormemente tu elogio y simpatía. En la Argentina nunca se dijo  , pero "gracias por ser como sos"*

*Beto: Te agradezco tu concepto y espero verte más seguido por estos foros. Tienes muchas cosas que compartir, y me has enseñado una palabra que no conocía. Es un hermoso regalo y un gran cumplido que me haces.  *

*Antpax: Te agradezco tu brindis y tus cumplidos. Me encantan tus intervenciones siempre precisas y oportunas. Eres un gran colaborador de todos los foreros y siempre es grato encontrar tus comentarios, por ello, no los economices .*


----------



## Fernando

Alec, muchas gracias por tus mensajes. Como sigas escribiendo creo que encontraré uno que no me guste. No pierdo la esperanza.


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Muchisimísimas gracias Mei por tus saludos y por tu generosa ayuda en todos lo foros. Como me gustaría vivir "where streets have no name", especialmente en la bella Catalunya. * 

*Soledad, te agradezco enormemente tus cálidas palabras y tus conceptos. Me encanta estar contigo en estos foros. Tú me has enseñado mucho sobre nuestro idioma allí por el Caribe, algo que me debía hace mucho tiempo. Tu calidez y simpatía siempre está presente en tus posts. *

*Miguelillo ¿qué decir? Que sos un loco lindo y que cuando aporreás el teclado y desacomodás las letras, me hacés olvidar cualquier problema. Sos re-piola y un amigo de esos de los que hay pocos. Sos el mejor ejemplo de que a veces, más que tener la respuesta fría, hay que mantener las cosas en movimiento. Te prometo quedarme en el foro siempre que sigas aportando tus locuras y sabidurías. *

*Fernando ¿así que tú no te dejas saludar pero saludas a los demás? ¡qué bonito!  Te agradezco tu sano equilibrio entre erudición y fino humor. Eres un coloso. Te agradezco tus conceptos y tu simpatía. *

*A todos mis amigos, me pregunto a veces si no es uno quien tiene que festejarlos cuando llega a ciertos kiloposts. Gracias a todos ustedes, los que me han saludado, los que lo harán pronto, y los que no lo harán también. Si hay algo maravilloso aquí, no son los idiomas, ni las gramáticas, ni lo académico. Es la geografía humana que nos pone en contacto con los panoramas más maravillosos, las vistas más impactantes y las producciones más diversas. Son las almas que se dejan entrever a través de sus escritos, y que detrás de sus avatares y sus nick names, de algún modo se abren a los demás.*


----------



## Moritzchen

Maestro! Ya todos lo han dicho. Lo que me resta expresar es la admiración, el respeto y el (no puedo decir infinito, es muy grande) agradecimiento por su interés en la lengua y su humanidad demostrada en la manera en que nos explica a nosotros, viles mortales, los secretos que esconde. (En serio voy a ir, tengo que estrecharle la mano y además quiero ese asadito que prometió Oriental).


----------



## Eugin

Ale, sos un grande en todas las formas y variedades de esa palabra. No sólo sos un bocho en lo que a gramática, vocabulario y estilo se refiere, sino que además tenés sentimientos muy nobles y un corazón aún más grande que toda tu sapiencia... entonces cualquier agradecimiento que te pueda hacer me queda chico ... porque carezco de tu conocimiento como para poder agradecerte de acuerdo a tu nivel... 

Sin embargo, sé que, como también eres humilde, entenderás cuando digo que si este foro es una herramienta de tan buena calidad para muchos de nosotros, es porque tenemos la dicha de contar con gente como vos ... ¡pocos pero que valen oro!!!  

¡Un abrazo con mucho cariño!!


----------



## danielfranco

No, pus' sí, mister Alec: muchas felicidades por tu logro, y gracias por ser buena fuente de información y ayuda.
Héchale otros dos mil, 'ñero, ¿chido? Chido.


----------



## ordequin

_Este Alec es sin duda personaje singular._
_Pinta su pluma, con color bien especial,_
_el retrato definido del que todos somos testigos,_
_a los congregados, que homenaje hoy rendimos,_
_y es el de un hombre muy poco habitual._

_Muestra su virulencia a quienes miran su ombligo,_
_prestamente reacciona, e inflige racional castigo._

_Sus aportes evidencian estilo particular,_
_en ellos adherido, su compromiso social._

_De fina dialéctica, y rigor en el análisis es amigo;_
_ya sea el vasco aguerrido como el mar,_
_ni por nada yo querría, tenerlo como enemigo._
_Su discurso nos ofrece, ordenado y bien medido,_
_orientándolo, a nuestras dudas disipar._

_Hoy parecen los posteos haberlo rejuvenecido;_
_de los "primus inter pares", él es el primer par._​


----------



## heidita

Después de lo de ordequín todo parece poco, así que simplemente

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Moritzchen, querido amigo, te agradezco tus conceptos -un poco exagerado ¿no?- y me encanta siempre ver tus intervenciones porque manejás exceléntemente la frontera entre los dos idiomas. Con respecto al asado, sólo es cuestión de coordinar y le invadimos la casa a nuestro querido amigo. ¡Que vaya prendiendo el fueguito! *

*Eugin, amiga amiguísima, tu cariño me emociona y tus palabras me hacen poner colorao. Te agradezco tanto tus palabras, vos que sos un pilar aquí y que nos enseñás el trabajo del traductor, siempre ayudando a todos con esos cachitos de texto que vuelven loco a quien se gana la vida comunicando a los incomunicados. Te mando un besote. *

*Daniel, amigo, te agradezco tus saludos y tu aliento. Me encanta tenerte de vecino forero. Tu haces sentir que la distancia no existe y que las barreras son puro cuento. Junto con Miguelillo me están dando un curso de mexicano básico que hace rato que tenía pendiente  . Un abrazo*


----------



## fenixpollo

*It was the winter of our content with Alec Cowan and his incredible attitude of collaboration....*

* Happy Winter Postiversary, Alec.*


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Ordequin, muchísimas gracias por tu hermosa poesía. Me sorprende, halaga y me ha hecho sonreir. Después de un comienzo accidentado, ahora eres una muy buena amiga, y he llegado a comprender cómo le agregas poesía a estos foros, y compartes los infinitos significados, paralelismos y sugestividades que están detrás de los temas, a veces fríos, que discutimos. Sé que donde se necesite un punto de vista nuevo, una visión mansa y desestructurada o un sanfermín del idioma, allí estarás tú, y eso me pone muy feliz. Gracias nuevamente por tu poético homenaje. Un besitín.*


----------



## ILT

*Híjole, llegué tarde , pero no por eso mi agradecimiento es menos sincero ni mis felicitaciones menos calurosas 

Gracias por ayudar tanto y por compartir tus dudas y conocimientos 

¡Va por otros 2!*


----------



## Maruja14

Yo sí que llego tarde. Lo siento, he estado de vacaciones. Pero ya estoy aquí dispuesta a impedir que me alcances.

¿Estás haciendo una carrera con alguien?  

2000 felicitaciones.


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Heidi, te agradezco enormemente tus saludos; eres una buena amiga, de la clase maravillosa de amigos con los que se puede discutir con libertad. Te agradezco todo lo que me aportas y un día me contarás el secreto de cómo se puede hablar tan bien tantos idiomas a la vez.*

*Don Fénix, amigo y presencia imponente, te agradezco tu saludo y tus conceptos. Qué bueno tenerte aquí, con tu reflexión y buen humor.*

*ILT, nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena. Te agradezco tus saludos y tu continuo esfuerzo para que los cables no se crucen aquí en WR.*

*Maruja, gracias por tus calurosos saludos, y sí, si nos vuelves a abandonar te sobrepasaré en posts. Lo hago con el sólo objetivo de que no nos plantes otra vez  ¿No había cibercafés donde fuiste? ¡Disfrutar de las vacaciones! ¡qué cosa! ¿y las obligaciones? ¿eh?  *


----------



## loladamore

*¡Muchas felicidades, maestro!*​ 
Estaba pensando en que regalarte y se me ocurrió que, después de tanta cátedra que nos has impartido, mereces unas vacaciones. Creo haber encontrado el lugar perfecto. Ya está todo pagado, así que ¡buen viaje! Nos mandas una postal, por favor.


----------



## natasha2000

Yo sí que llego tarde, pero de todos modos, quiero felicitarte! 
Tu elocuencia es incomparable, y tus posts demuestran que la palabra sí que tiene el poder!
¡Felicidades!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Lamento llegar tan tarde a la fiesta!

Muchas gracias por todas tus contribuciones - sos una fuente de ayuda y informacion para toditos.  Siempre sigo aprendiendo de tus posts.

*Thank you and congratulations!*

Chaska


----------

